# Brown Bread assistance



## dit (Dec 3, 2008)

I found a recipe for Boston Brown Bread.   I don't drink coffee so have no coffee cans.   Any ideas on what I can use as a cooking vessel?   How about a bundt pan?   A regular bread pan?   Soup cans for mini-loaves?   Thanks!!


----------



## dit (Dec 4, 2008)

No responses...guess I will have to break down and buy some Folgers at the gro!  Any thoughts for what I can cook brown bread in since i don't have coffee?  I can't think of anything else that comes in large cans like that.  Cookie tins?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think you should be able to make it in almost any pan you like.  If it calls for a coffee can you could use a spingform baking pan to get it done.  I would be willing to bet you could almost use anything that you use in the oven with high enough sides.  Good luck.


----------



## dit (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Lefty, guess I will try a loaf pan and make a small batch and see how it turns out.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2008)

i've never heard of baking in a coffee can, dit.

be careful with cans nowadays, though. many of them have plastic or latex liners in them.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2008)

I would bake in a regular loaf pan, or similar. Was it an old recipe you had? I doubt anybody bakes in the old can nowadays. It used to be popular at one time when pans were not redily available you could use any empty can.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 4, 2008)

I was fortunate a few months ago to watch a woman make Boston Brown Bread in old coffee cans that date back to the 1930's. I wish I had my camera, but didn't have it that night. The important part of baking this bread is that the can is kept covered. Here is the recipe and directions:


*Boston Brown Bread*​
1 Cup sugar                
1/2  Cup molasses
1 tsp. salt                
3 Tbsp. vegetable oil
2/3 Cup all purpose flour        
3/4  tsp. baking powder
2-1/2 tsp. baking soda        
3/4 Cup raisins
2-2/3 Cup buttermilk    
3 Cups Graham flour or Whole Wheat flour

Mix well. Bake in two well-greased coffee cans (1 lb size) with screw tops, or cover other cans with foil and tie tightly. Leave a little room at the top of the can for the bread to expand.

Bake at 375° F for 60 minutes. When done, allow cans to cool for about ½ hour, then invert and shake out the bread.


----------



## QSis (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I made it a couple of years ago in two 1 lb coffee cans, and steamed them in a pan of water on top of the stove.  Good, but not better than the stuff you can already buy in a can.  

Googling recipes suggest that you can use molds, loaf pans, large juice cans, and/or multiple smaller cans in place of the coffee cans.  And either bake in a pan of water in the oven, or steam it on the stove.  As JoeV said, the bread needs to be covered tightly.

Lee


----------



## backybay (Dec 8, 2008)

thank you Joev, nice recipe ;->


----------

